# Green jelly poop with normal poop



## babycakesss (Aug 1, 2013)

Found a little bit of green jelly poop mixed in with my hedgie's normal poop. Should I be worried? I let him loose on my bed for some bonding time, he pooped twice and the second poop had a but of green jelly poop attached to it. Not sure if this is a concern or not. 

I haven't given him anything new to eat.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

If it's a one-time occurrence, it's probably just stress from being in a new place ("A bed?! What's a bed? It smells so different! It's going to eat me!!") If it keeps up for a few days, it's a potential problem.


----------

